# I liked this



## Flatlander (Aug 31, 2004)

I make no claim to belong to any particular religeon.  However, I found The Interview With God to be... time well spent.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks, Dan, that is a keeper. I sent it to my daughter, my son, and my husband's computer.  TW


----------



## Shodan (Sep 1, 2004)

Very nice!!  Thanks for posting it.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 1, 2004)

/nods.  Very nice.

The background music is very soothing.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 1, 2004)

That was very sweet.  Thanks for posting.  :asian:


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome. Thank you very much.


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 1, 2004)

Their companion site was good as well:

http://www.pathways-to-peace.com/


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 1, 2004)

Indeed.  Thanks Mike.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2004)

Dan, you're kewl AND you rock.  I've seen the Interview with God before.  Always nice to see it again.


----------



## bignick (Sep 1, 2004)

thanks for the link...some of the background shots are amazing


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 18, 2004)

A friend sent me that I keep it on my desktop, and it always makes me feel like bawling! :waah:


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 18, 2004)

Well, as a lapsed Catholic, and someone who has a love of all things Far Eastern, it got me... Restoring one's faith in humanity is a difficult thing to do, forgiving one's self is possibly more so... It cheered me up. I've been here a day, and...sniff...sniff....You're ALL great.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2004)

Very thought provoking.  Thank you so much for sharing that!

- Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 18, 2004)

Very cool.

D.


----------



## still learning (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello, The interview was great!  Everyone should watch this!.....Aloha


----------



## still learning (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello, The interview with God was great!  Everyone should view this!....Aloha


----------

